# malanachiev 970x3!!



## psych (Nov 18, 2013)

Malanichev 3 weeks out from the GPA World Championships | Powerlifting Watch

1,000 pound squat at WPC worlds!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fuckin bad ass


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow. I've only seen a few mostly raw 900+ singles, but 3 reps?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 19, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Wow. I've only seen a few mostly raw 900+ singles, but 3 reps?



X2

Feakin incredible!

He earned every rep!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 19, 2013)

dammit ! can't get it to play....


----------

